# Askaboutmoney Fight Club??



## ney001 (14 Apr 2010)

Just thinking to myself, there's a lot of personal grudges and sniping floating around AAM, wouldn't it be good to have a little Fight club forum on the go?.  Basically, you want to fight with another poster so you call them out and ask them to go into the Fight forum - then the two of ye batter the heads of each other in a manner of speaking and everyone else gets to have a good old laugh at it! - job done, you go back to normal posting on AAM in a civilized manner!


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Apr 2010)

Sounds good Ney and the loser is determined by votes from the sidelines and also has to contribute €10 to AAM upkeep ( a sort of AAM swearbox )


----------



## carpedeum (14 Apr 2010)

Why not go the full hog and have a real fight club? Good outlet for all that post-Celtic Tiger stress and angst. Similar to raves, an SMS could be sent at the last minute confirming the venue... "bottom of Dollymount Beach 01:00..."..."....Hellfire Club 24:00...". There are enough empty warehouses out there too.


----------



## MandaC (14 Apr 2010)

Is there a lot of grudges and sniping.....cant say I have noticed recently!


----------



## mathepac (14 Apr 2010)

Ahh, but look at your location ...


----------



## carpedeum (14 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Ahh, but look at your location ...



Damned logistics! Ah well...  back to sniping at public servants.... and teachers!


----------



## thedaras (14 Apr 2010)

Yep, its a great idea.

Its very evident that when some posters post anything ,others cannot wait to get at them, and will somehow manage to bring in a personal grudge again and again.

Its constantly bringing the thread off topic,very annoying /boring /repetitive.

You could just put an eek at the end of the post to indicate that you wanna fight off the thread.eek.!


----------



## Pique318 (15 Apr 2010)

Ahh, fighting on the internet with an anonymous username. Soo satisfying and worthwhile


----------



## Purple (15 Apr 2010)

I think everyone here is lovely... 
A hug club, that's what we need


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> I think everyone here is lovely...
> A hug club, that's what we need



We'll be adopting the Barney theme tune next


----------



## Vanilla (15 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> I think everyone here is lovely...
> A hug club, that's what we need


 
Me too, 'specially you, hugs 'n kisses, luv Vanilla.

Haven't noticed any sniping at all, TBH, but maybe just oblivious lately!


----------



## Pique318 (15 Apr 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> We'll be adopting the Barney theme tune next


Are you looking for a fight ?


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Apr 2010)

Pique318 said:


> Are you looking for a fight ?



Are you offering one ? Meet ya outside The Long Valley & we can settle it.   Hang on, lets just meet inside, have a few scoops of Beamish  & a sarnie, maybe Lex would join us.


----------



## Purple (16 Apr 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Me too, 'specially you, hugs 'n kisses, luv Vanilla.



You've made my month!


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> You've made my month!




There's no smiley for jealous so I'll just say       (   )


----------



## Caveat (16 Apr 2010)

Wot you all lookin' ah anyway? 

Cam on ven, cam orrrrn you mappets! Fink ye're a bit tasty diz ya?

(Cockneys of course being the de facto hard men - common knowledge)


----------



## Graham_07 (16 Apr 2010)

Hold me back lads, hold me back !!


----------



## Firefly (16 Apr 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Are you offering one ? Meet ya outside The Long Valley & we can settle it.


 
The nic-nac shop opp the Long Valley would be great for a scrap - imagine all the damage you could cause. Back into the boozer then for the make-up drink


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Apr 2010)

Pique318 said:


> ah c'mon, get a room !



With the recession an all, rooms must be at reasonable rates ! Maybe a full Oirish included even.


----------

